
Free 2 Player Game [Python][Angular] - potar
https://freemind.today/en/
======
potar
My brother and I are software engineers, but it didn't help us a lot in real
life =)

Once we have noticed and I'm sure you also experienced a few second periods in
your lives when you can’t control your actions, thoughts and emotions. As if a
mechanism is activated that blocks your mind and body, for example, during a
public speech. My brother and I wanted to face and overcome this strange
feeling of helplessness in a funny way. So, we started creating private
challenges for each other in real life. After a while, we decided to create a
special web application for it and soon our efforts resulted in a totally free
two-player game (www.freemind.today).

How it works? In short, you create a game and select a skill set (zone) that
you want to improve. Then you invite your friend to connect the game. After
that you start creating private challenges for each other according to
selected zones.

Our goal is to help people improve themselves and the lives of those they
touch. That's why the game is free, and we are happy to share it.

